# Brooke CDX



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Hank, congratulations!!! And such a young little one, too!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Great job


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good job! Wishing you the best at your upcoming event!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new title.. and best of luck next weekend!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Hank and Brooke! =] Looks like you guys did better than Maddie and I! LOL!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Good luck next weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Best of luck next weekend!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is so wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Brooke. That is a bit of a drive from NJ across NYC and out to Long Island. Good luck next weekend.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to hear about upcoming utility adventures!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!! Time to update your banner... AGAIN!!!


----------

